# 13-layer Pyraminx build by corenpuzzles



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2022)

Created using an FDM 3d printer by Coren puzzles.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (May 31, 2022)

Pyra haters gonna say it’s fake


----------



## CFOP INC (May 31, 2022)

imma go faint


----------

